# Constant wet face



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

River always sticks her entire face in the water bowl and has wheepy eyes so has a constant wet face. I wipe it off with a towel regularly but that of course doesn't dry it completely. It seems unhealthy to be walking around with a wet face all the time. Does anyone have any tricks that totally dries it quickly? I'm thinking some kind of powder or something.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina dries her own on the rugs  although, hers does dry quite quickly. Her face isn't as wet as it used to be when she was on dry food, as now she drinks less on raw.

I wouldn't worry about a wet face too much.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When I have Dot trimmed I get them to cut her beard and under jaw hair short - this has helped a lot.
The groomer was a bit too severe last time - but a month on I like the look.
Dot is raw fed and does not drink much - however she loves playing ball - runs like a lunatic and drools - the hair around her bottom jaw gets sticky and matted and she hates having it combed out. 
Also with less hair on her head in general she finds it much easier to see her ball - when she is in full coat she frequently looses sight of it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love Dot!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Nina dries her own on the rugs  although, hers does dry quite quickly. Her face isn't as wet as it used to be when she was on dry food, as now she drinks less on raw.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about a wet face too much.


Gandhi does this too. Does she put the side of her face to the rug and then kind of run and slide along? Gandhi does this after his wet food too - cleaning his face!


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Grove said:


> Gandhi does this too. Does she put the side of her face to the rug and then kind of run and slide along? Gandhi does this after his wet food too - cleaning his face!


Yup, Doris does this


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Gandhi does this too. Does she put the side of her face to the rug and then kind of run and slide along? Gandhi does this after his wet food too - cleaning his face!


Yes, this is what she does. Sometimes with even more vigour including rolling around too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus does it too, but until now it never occured to me he was drying or cleaning his face.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy too! But it's not cleaning with her I think it's an excited thing, often accompanied by heavy breathing and piggy snorts and followed by attacking the favoured toy of the moment


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll have to watch Rufus more carefully, we get the heavy breathing and piggy snorts too, and often rooting after in the couch cushions and flinging things around. It often starts with the "face running", now I wonder if his face was wet to begin with?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'll have to watch Rufus more carefully, we get the heavy breathing and piggy snorts too, and often rooting after in the couch cushions and flinging things around. It often starts with the "face running", now I wonder if his face was wet to begin with?


Remember how water = gremlin transformation....


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I was sure I replied here but I don't see it. I love Dot! I guess I won't worry about her wet face. I already keep her beard short - she is a girl after all hehe.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm ruby always has what we refer to as "dank" chops
I don't know why, always grubby & damp - hence dank,
I still kiss her chops though!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'll have to watch Rufus more carefully, we get the heavy breathing and piggy snorts too, and often rooting after in the couch cushions and flinging things around. It often starts with the "face running", now I wonder if his face was wet to begin with?


Nina does it after eating and drinking  every time


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmm ruby always has what we refer to as "dank" chops
> I don't know why, always grubby & damp - hence dank,
> I still kiss her chops though!!


She needs to learn the poo face cleaning technique


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She needs to learn the poo face cleaning technique


Oh she's quite happy to roll around my new pale wool rug (remember I had 2 down?) she tends to rub her back rather than her face!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh she's quite happy to roll around my new pale wool rug (remember I had 2 down?) she tends to rub her back rather than her face!!


Haha! 

Ps your equafleece is in the post  finally


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo lovely - thanks Ruth x


----------

